# 0x7A BSOD caused by Google chrome?



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello I have been having issues with my computer lately. While using google chrome (i don't know if it is related or not, just i was always using chrome when it happened) i have experienced the Kernel Data Inpage STOP Error 0x7A. It normaly starts with windows sidebar crashng (stops responding), followed by google chrome acting like the internet connection is extremely slow/lost, then the taskbar stops responding, then google chrome stops responding, (now you cah't do anything but move the hourglass cursor around) then eventually the BSOD appears (has taken upto 10 min before showing). No driver/file is listed and no memory dump is created (it is set to create a minidump, but after "initializing disk for crash dump" the computer...hangs (for lack of a better term) and has even sat all night without creating one. This started happening a few weeks ago and occurs between 1 and 3 times a day. Only recently installed hardware was a new HDD a few months back. I have run the manufactures Diagnostic and it passed. I ran Memtest overnight and Windows Memory Diagnostic without any errors showing. I updated and ran Avast Antivirus, and Malwarebytes, both came back clean. I ran chkDisk once and it foud and "repaired" some problems, however after that windows would not start and i had to use the windows disk to repair the installation, BSOD's still appear. SafeMode dosn't work, when i click on my account to logon the computer just shuts off and restarts (one time it said somthing about the login service maybe, it was only displayed for a split second). Erlier today I ran the "Driver Verifier" as instructed in the sticky, only obvious change is the computer has slowed wayyyy down (as in i am typing upto 2-3 words ahead of the display). highest cpu usage process is "System" at upto 99% (avg of about 5-10%) followed by svchost.exe @ upto 39%.


```
· Windows 7
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows Vista
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Retail
· Age of system (hardware) 4 years
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? couple months
 
· CPU Intel Core 2 Duo T5850 2.16 GHz
· Video Card NVidia GeForce 8400M GS
· MotherBoard ???
· Power Supply - brand & wattage N/A
 
· System Manufacturer HP
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) Laptop HP Pavilion dv6700
```
Any other ideas what might be wrong? Do i have to do a clean install (i would rather not)? Would a clean install solve my problem? Thanks in advance, Finals are approaching fast and i need my computer, plus the mac guys are giving me crap about it, and that just won't do. Attached is files requested in the sticky.
-Brad

PS> for The last 2 blue screens the full error and param were:
0x7A (0x20,0xffffffffc000009d,0xfffffa8006639708,0x0)
and
0x7A (0xfffff6fc40052f38,0xffffffffc000000e,0x000000012b206be,0xfffff8800a5e70000)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What "problems" did chkdsk repair?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no memory dumps in the zip attachment.

I do see 4 BSODs in WECON - 

```
[font=lucida console]4/18/2011 6:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_Rt64win7!MpHandleSendInterrupt+22c, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\041211-23119-01.dmp
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-4077460-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3D00.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_01f98094

Analysis symbol: X64_0xA_Rt64win7!MpHandleSendInterrupt+22c
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 041211-23119-01
Report Status: 0
4/12/2011 10:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_Rt64win7!MpHandleSendInterrupt+22c, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\041211-23119-01.dmp
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-4077460-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3D00.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_0c7de7d0

Analysis symbol: X64_0xA_Rt64win7!MpHandleSendInterrupt+22c
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 041211-23119-01
Report Status: 4
4/10/2011 9:48 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket BAD_DUMPFILE, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/resredir.aspx?sid=79&Bucket=BAD_DUMPFILE&ID=423fc36e-8f71-445f-8bbe-a52bced8184a
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\041011-47502-01.dmp
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-384386-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDF27.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0d18cd0e

Analysis symbol: BAD_DUMPFILE
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 041011-47502-01
Report Status: 0
2/13/2011 10:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_netw5v64!prvmLinkQualGetStaAndSelfCapablities+6e, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/resredir.aspx?sid=16534&Bucket=X64_0xD1_netw5v64!prvmLinkQualGetStaAndSelfCapablities+6e&ID=656af173-a16f-4830-bf35-c8d7a763997a
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\021311-20264-01.dmp
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-74740-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\WER4E2E.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_0d29f269

Analysis symbol: X64_0xD1_netw5v64!prvmLinkQualGetStaAndSelfCapablities+6e
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 021311-20264-01
Report Status: 0
[/font]
```
WMI does show dump setting = minidump - 

```
[font=lucida console]
AutoReboot=FALSE
Caption=
DebugFilePath=%SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP
[color=red]DebugInfoType=3[/color]
Description=
ExpandedDebugFilePath=C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
ExpandedMiniDumpDirectory=C:\Windows\Minidump
KernelDumpOnly=FALSE
MiniDumpDirectory=%SystemRoot%\Minidump
Name=Microsoft Windows 7 Professional |C:\Windows|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1
OverwriteExistingDebugFile=TRUE
SendAdminAlert=FALSE
SettingID=
WriteDebugInfo=TRUE
WriteToSystemLog=TRUE[/font]
```
Your page file looks OK to me as well.

Run HDD diagnostics - SeaTools for DOS LONG test - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

What sidebar apps do you have?

Run AutoRuns - save as an ARN file - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Zip up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Check Disk Log:

```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x1b398 for possibly 0x4 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x88ca is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 35018.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x1c82ae for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x3d53b is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 251195.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x13cea for possibly 0x3 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x45438 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 283704.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x4449d for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x462f2 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 287474.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x2a3e98 for possibly 0x7 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x462f5 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 287477.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0xe82e0 for possibly 0x2e clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x463df is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 287711.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0xcb2f4 for possibly 0x5 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x46408 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 287752.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x17c37 for possibly 0x23 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x46610 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288272.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x470f2 for possibly 0x9f clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x46691 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288401.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x3678c for possibly 0x11 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x46699 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288409.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0xd3d7e for possibly 0x9 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x466a8 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288424.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0xd3d77 for possibly 0x7 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x466a9 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288425.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x1328b for possibly 0x6 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x466aa is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288426.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3 is cross linked
starting at 0x7ffa for possibly 0x22 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x3
in file 0x466b0 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 288432.
  328704 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  480 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        2 EA records processed.                                              51 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x0 of index $I30
in file 0x52c is incorrect.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 1324.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x52c is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 1324.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00  ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff bf 20 a7 40 3f 04 ca 01  ......... [email protected]?...
20 82 a9 40 3f 04 ca 01 5a 6d 1f fd 4f 85 cb 01   [email protected]?...Zm..O...
Sorting index $I30 in file 1324.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 1399.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 1399.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x577 is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 1399.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00  ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff bf 20 a7 40 3f 04 ca 01  ......... [email protected]?...
20 82 a9 40 3f 04 ca 01 5a 6d 1f fd 4f 85 cb 01   [email protected]?...Zm..O...
Sorting index $I30 in file 1399.
The file reference 0x9c000000045325 of index entry f_00099b of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x9d000000045325.
Deleting index entry f_00099b in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x1c00000004532b of index entry f_00099c of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x1f00000004532b.
Deleting index entry f_00099c in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x12d000000014756 of index entry f_00099d of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x12e000000014756.
Deleting index entry f_00099d in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_00099f of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4532d.
Deleting index entry f_00099f in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009a0 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x45349.
Deleting index entry f_0009a0 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009a1 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4535a.
Deleting index entry f_0009a1 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x2f000000045327 of index entry f_0009a2 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x31000000045327.
Deleting index entry f_0009a2 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009a3 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x45362.
Deleting index entry f_0009a3 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x8b0000000453c2 of index entry f_0009a4 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x9a0000000453c2.
Deleting index entry f_0009a4 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x1e0000000453d1 of index entry f_0009a5 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x230000000453d1.
Deleting index entry f_0009a5 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x280000000453c8 of index entry f_0009a6 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x2d0000000453c8.
Deleting index entry f_0009a6 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x750000000453cc of index entry f_0009a7 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x7b0000000453cc.
Deleting index entry f_0009a7 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009a9 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4538b.
Deleting index entry f_0009a9 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x170000000454f9 of index entry f_0009aa of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x180000000454f9.
Deleting index entry f_0009aa in index $I30 of file 67953.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry f_0009ab
of index $I30 with parent 0x10971 in file 0x454f7.
Deleting index entry f_0009ab in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009ac of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4654a.
Deleting index entry f_0009ac in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x22000000045507 of index entry f_0009ad of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x23000000045507.
Deleting index entry f_0009ad in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009ae of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4656a.
Deleting index entry f_0009ae in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009af of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46540.
Deleting index entry f_0009af in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b0 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4656e.
Deleting index entry f_0009b0 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b1 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46578.
Deleting index entry f_0009b1 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b2 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46579.
Deleting index entry f_0009b2 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b3 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x4657a.
Deleting index entry f_0009b3 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b4 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46577.
Deleting index entry f_0009b4 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b5 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46583.
Deleting index entry f_0009b5 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x6e000000045166 of index entry f_0009b7 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x6f000000045166.
Deleting index entry f_0009b7 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b8 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46580.
Deleting index entry f_0009b8 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009b9 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x46582.
Deleting index entry f_0009b9 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009ba of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x464d0.
Deleting index entry f_0009ba in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009bb of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465aa.
Deleting index entry f_0009bb in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009bc of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465ab.
Deleting index entry f_0009bc in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009be of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465b7.
Deleting index entry f_0009be in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009bf of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465b4.
Deleting index entry f_0009bf in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c0 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465b8.
Deleting index entry f_0009c0 in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x290000000454b7 of index entry f_0009c1 of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x2a0000000454b7.
Deleting index entry f_0009c1 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c2 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465b6.
Deleting index entry f_0009c2 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c4 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c3.
Deleting index entry f_0009c4 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c5 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c0.
Deleting index entry f_0009c5 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c6 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c4.
Deleting index entry f_0009c6 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c7 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465ad.
Deleting index entry f_0009c7 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c8 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c5.
Deleting index entry f_0009c8 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009c9 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465cd.
Deleting index entry f_0009c9 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009ca of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c6.
Deleting index entry f_0009ca in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009cb of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465c7.
Deleting index entry f_0009cb in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009cc of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465cf.
Deleting index entry f_0009cc in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009cd of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465d0.
Deleting index entry f_0009cd in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009cf of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465b0.
Deleting index entry f_0009cf in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d0 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465d5.
Deleting index entry f_0009d0 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d1 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465d6.
Deleting index entry f_0009d1 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d2 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465d7.
Deleting index entry f_0009d2 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d3 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465da.
Deleting index entry f_0009d3 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d5 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465d4.
Deleting index entry f_0009d5 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d8 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x464cd.
Deleting index entry f_0009d8 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009d9 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e0.
Deleting index entry f_0009d9 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009da of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e1.
Deleting index entry f_0009da in index $I30 of file 67953.
The file reference 0x180000000453c4 of index entry f_0009db of index $I30
with parent 0x10971 is not the same as 0x260000000453c4.
Deleting index entry f_0009db in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009dc of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e3.
Deleting index entry f_0009dc in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009dd of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e2.
Deleting index entry f_0009dd in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009de of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e4.
Deleting index entry f_0009de in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009df of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e7.
Deleting index entry f_0009df in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e0 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e6.
Deleting index entry f_0009e0 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e1 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465e5.
Deleting index entry f_0009e1 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e2 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465ed.
Deleting index entry f_0009e2 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e3 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465eb.
Deleting index entry f_0009e3 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e4 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465ee.
Deleting index entry f_0009e4 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e5 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465f0.
Deleting index entry f_0009e5 in index $I30 of file 67953.
Index entry f_0009e6 of index $I30 in file 0x10971 points to unused file 0x465f1.
Deleting inde
```
Sidebar apps are:
Weather
Battery Monitor
Battery Meter
Calendar
Alarm Clock
CPU/RAM Meter

I have run Samsung's diagnostic and it found no problems, I will run seatools and get back to you on it.

thanks
-Brad


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

When I got back from my Thanksgiving trip, i setup SeaTools to run overnight, all tests Passed.
thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Create a system restore point - 
START | type *create* | *create a system restore point*

Run AutoRuns - "Sidebar Gadgets" tab

Uncheck all boxes.

See if problems persist.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I unchecked the sidebar gadgets and still got the error again, hoowever this time a file was listed:

0x7A (0xFFFFF6FC400098A0,0XFFFFFFFFC00000C0,0X0000000037D83860,0XFFFFF88001314648)

ntfs.sys -Address 0xfffff88001314648 base at fffff88001225000 datestamp 4d79997b

still no dump written, and i was using Eclipse at the time of the crash, google chrome was only running in the background.

thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shadow4.2 said:


> 0x7A (0xFFFFF6FC400098A0,0XFFFFFFFFC00000C0,0X0000000037D83860,0XFFFFF88001314648)
> 
> ntfs.sys -Address 0xfffff88001314648 base at fffff88001225000 datestamp 4d79997b


Hi Brad -

*0x7a* = page file data could not be read into RAM
*ntfs.sys* = NTFS file system

This points to HDD.

Please run SeaTools for DOS again - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Also - 
Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

After the second time it crashed while i was doing my homework yesterday , i decided to uninstall Google Chrome (i didn't really think it was the problem but it was worth a try right?). However, a few hours later, it crashed again, same MO, IE acted like there was slow/no internet then the whole computer froze up, I waited 30 min for a blue screen to show but it didn't,so I decided to leave it sit overnight. I woke up this morning to find a different stop error:

0xF4 (0x3, 0xFFFFFA8006872B30, 0xFFFFFFA8006892E10, 0xFFFFF800031E68B0)

Once again no file listed or dump written. I didn't see your reply until this morning so I re-ran Memtest86+ (for like 1 1/2 passes, i ran it over night last time), ES Tool, and Sea Tools for DOS, and again nothing turned up. Finals start tomorrow, do you think a clean install will solve my problems? Some of my finals are online and i can't have my computer crashing in the middle of an exam. thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would highly suggest an OS reinstall.

It could fix the issue. If a new install BSODs, then hardware diagnosis must continue.

When you get to Desktop after reinstall, allow Windows Updates to come in - 

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I formatted my HDD and did a clean install of Windows on Friday. I have used the computer a lot since then without trouble until about 45 min ago. The computer acted like it had lost internet (except i was working in RunBASIC which is hosted from the computer) I was able to close several tabs in chrome then the whole computer froze up and sometime later (I dont know how long as i left the room to get something) the computer BSOD'd then restarted (I forgot to turn off automatic restart and change from full memory dump to minidump). I don't know the error number as nothing was written to the system log except an unexpected shutdown, and even though it was set to create a full "Memory.dmp" file, no such file can be found. Is there another place i can look for crash information or do i have to wait for it to crash again?
-thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no dumps in *\windows\minidump*?

Windows 7 default crash settings = both a full kernel (\windows\memory.dmp) + a minidump

Run hardware diagnostics.
- memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html
- HDD - SeaTools for DOS; LONG test - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I changed the settings to write a minidump and not to auto restart. when it crashed again I was able to note the code:

0xF4 (0x3,0xFFFFFA8004E81060,0xFFFFFA8004E81340,0xFFFFF80002B84300)

The Folder %SystemRoot%\Windows\minidump (C:\Windows\minidump) doesn't even exist and it is still hanging at "Initializing disk for crash dump" so it is apparently still not writing a memory dump.

I ran both HDD and Memory tests (8 passes/11hrs) a third time, still no errors.

I've read both of these errors (0x7A,and 0xF4) seem to point to RAM. Even though it has passed 3 tests of at least 8 passes, i might still try removing 1 stick for a while, and see if anything happens. then swap them for a while, will report back. thanks
-Brad


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it possible my computer doesn't support my new bigger HDD?, It had a 250GB from the factory but i always found myself running out of space so i purchased a 500GB drive to replace it. They are both SATA 5400rpm drives. All these problems started a few weeks after installing this new drive. I have the 250 in an external enclosure at home, i suppose i could put it back in my computer after school is out and see if that is the problem.
thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 500 GB SATA HDD should be fine.

Memtest86+ -- are you running 1 stick at a time, alternating the slots?


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have tried many different combinations of memory in different slots, nothing seems to completely eliminate the bluescreen, some make it appear less often but it still eventually happens. I have run memtest several times overnight and it never reports a problem. Is it possible, that even though it passes memtest, the ram may still need replaced? I can get new GSkill Ram for it for $45. Is there a way to test the Memory Bus on the motherboard? I'm at a complete loss here, any help is greatly appreciated.
thank you
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The *0x7a* bugcheck had an NT I/O status code -

*0xc00000c0* = STATUS_DEVICE_DOES_NOT_EXIST 

My guess is the HDD. But you said the HDD tested fine.

Before replacing hardware parts, I would suggest reinstalling Windows first.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

0xc00000c0 error message codes can be caused in one way or another by misconfigured system files inside your Microsoft Windows operating system.

Are you getting bsod after installing sp1


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think i have service pack 1 installed, or at least it doesn't say anything about a service pack in the system preferences. 

I have already re installed windows once, I don't see how re installing it again would help. 

I will rerun all the HDD tests again because all this seemed to start a little while after switching to the bigger HDD. If it still dosn't turn anything up i guess i can do a re install this weekend.
thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You tested both HDDs w/ SeaTools?


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

The computer I am having trouble with is my laptop (not the computer in my signature), which only has 1 HDD, and I just tested it again with both sea-tools for dos and Samsung ES-tool (the drive is a Samsung). It has already crashed twice today, so I am currently backing everything up to start another Windows Re-install. I put both ram sticks back in it and then i will swap the original HDD back in before i install windows. I hope that fixes the issue, classes started again this week and I can't risk my computer crashing while i'm doing homework. I could probably be more productive if I pulled out my old Windows 95 Toshiba satellite, lol.
thanks,
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please let us know how reinstall goes, Brad.


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

OK so after the huge task of re-installing Windows 7 on the 500 GB drive (the after market drive) I used the computer for 2 days without problem then got the same 0x7A stop error with "partmgr.sys" as the listed file:banghead:. I pulled the 500GB drive out re-installed the factory 250GB and once again started the 2 day task of re-installing Windows 7,:banghead: (recovering Windows Vista to the computer [why does this take 12hrs!?!], then using my windows 7 upgrade disc to upgrade to Windows 7, then install all drivers). This time I made a set of system image discs, never again will I install windows 7 by first installing vista.:angry:

Enough complaining for now.

I have used the computer for a couple days now, if it doesn't BSOD for a week guess I will ignore the fact that it passed diagnostics and RMA the 500GB drive.

thanks again,
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shadow4.2 said:


> ...recovering Windows Vista to the computer [why does this take 12hrs....


It should not. Vista recovery (reset to factory defaults) should take ~ 1-2 hours max, even if using DVD.


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have used the computer for almost a week now without trouble so I am going to look through my other HDD's for space to backup the 500GB and request an RMA sometime this week. 

I recovered Vista with the discs HP sent with the computer. Both times I started the recovery about an hour before going to bed, and both times it was still updating\installing things and rebooting when I woke up the next morning. maybe it was closer to 10 hrs but still it took forever.
thanks
-Brad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

HDD seems to be the likely culprit.


----------

